# More ... > Exchange and mart >  winter hives project

## hypostatic

Hi all,

im looking for some hives for sale for the winter period to work on. doesnt matter if they are smiths or nationals. So if your an exbeekeeper or have spare hives your no longer going to use then get in touch.

Dave

07787796001

----------

